# fly fishing instructor?



## Stephen2374 (May 30, 2018)

Hey Guys - I'm going to the Grand Tetons to fish the Snake River in Sept. with two guys that have never fly fished before. I would really like to set up some lessons before hand to orient and practice. We live in central Houston any ideas on who might be a good instructor nearby? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Stephen2374 said:


> Hey Guys - I'm going to the Grand Tetons to fish the Snake River in Sept. with two guys that have never fly fished before. I would really like to set up some lessons before hand to orient and practice. We live in central Houston any ideas on who might be a good instructor nearby?
> 
> thanks in advance


Check with the Orvis shop.

Cliff


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Bayou city angler is another option to check out.

http://www.bayoucityangler.com/our-shop


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

BCA is a good choice, or go see Marcos or Les at Gordy & Sons. They are off of Waugh near Washington. https://gordyandsons.com/?SID=3f80o9p9lmf87heullsq600657


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Call Gordy and Sons. Marcos or Lester can get you set up and y'all can cast right there in the pond in on the property.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

See Andy Packmore at FTU.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

X2 Andy at Fishing tackle unlimited on i10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rclester89 (Jun 16, 2010)

X3 on Andy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

X3 on Andy at ftu on i10, I am very new to fly fishing and an hour with him helped tremendously.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Keep in mind that a huge part of fishing the Snake will be dealing with the flowing water and lots of brush to block your back cast, even more than casting itself. Make sure your instructor understands your plans and can focus on the conditions you'll encounter.

I found that even my meager skills were adequate to cast way across the Snake behind my lodging. (Dornan's Spur Ranch Cabins in Moose- but that was decades ago) But I wasn't well trained to cast without a back cast, because of the brush. And mending my line was a much more important skill than that long hero cast we all like to master. 

On a side note, I prefer to fish still waters and you may enjoy looking for a pond if you find the Snake not to your taste. Lots of gorgeous ponds all over the Tetons, Yellowstone and the Bighorns. And you can generally avoid the tourists if you're willing to walk a quarter or half a mile from the road.


----------

